# Resting after work.Dust in the body



## possible (Sep 14, 2013)

Resting after shop helps in good blood circulation.after using machines especially the sandpaper machines,because it always vibrate,it weaks the vains.blood circulation does nt go on properly when using the machine so there should be enough rest after work to help a good circulation. Dust always in contact with the skin enter the vains,there it seize the blood from flowing easily in the vain.
being at the beach twice a week to swim helps the skin a lot.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Prevention is always the best medicine. Set up your workspace to avoid inhaling the very fine dust, use dust masks and dust collection where you can. If you can work outside in the wind so much the better, just stay upwind of the sanding. The use of hand tools also avoids much of the airborne fine dust that power tools make.


----------

